# webserver issue!



## tanglang43 (Apr 6, 2004)

Dear Sir/Madam

Recently I just setup a webserver. I have a domain name which is aap.com.my. Besides that, I also have a fixed IP address which is 219.94.xx.yy. I am using a router in my local area network. 

The webserver software that I am using is Abyss Webserver. It is running properly. 

For your opinion, I manage to browse my website through the fixed IP address from outside. But when I try to browse my website through the domain name, it could not been shown. 

Please provide me some guidance on how to solve the above issue. Hopefully to hear from you soon.

Thank you very much.

Regards
Tang Lang


----------



## [tab] (Apr 6, 2004)

Do you have a DNS server?  If not you'll have to put your webserver hostname/address in your hosts file.

You're not trying to serve web pages to the Internet, are you?


----------



## tanglang43 (Apr 6, 2004)

*same problems*

Dear Sir

Thanks for your email.

Yes, I would like to serve my webpage on to internet.

Besides that, for your information, I had registered my domain name with my ISP. You can have a look on my domain name detail through the http://www.mynic.net. Lookup for the aap.com.my.

From there, maybe you will have a furthermore understanding regarding my problems.

Hopefully to hear from you soon. Thank you.

Regards
Tang Lang


----------



## [tab] (Apr 6, 2004)

Have you set up your DNS?


----------



## tanglang43 (Apr 7, 2004)

*how to setup DNS?*

Dear Sir

Thanks for your reply.

For your information, my webserver is running under Windows 2000 Server operating system. So, what should I do in order to setup the DNS as you said? 

Hopefully to hear from you soon. Thank you very much.

Regards
Tang Lang


----------



## Myke (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm not sure I understand the context of the name resolution issue here, is this fixed address available on the internet? Or is this an intranet? If it's internet, who have you registered your name with? If it's intranet, you'll need to set up either a DNS server, or edit the hosts file on the client workstations.
Myke


----------



## tanglang43 (Apr 9, 2004)

*is fixed IP*

Dear Sir

Thanks for your email.

For your information, my IP is the fixed IP provided by my ISP. You can have a look on the details of my domain name, aap.com.my through the www.mynic.net website. 

Again, for your information, I can browser my homepage from WAN by using the fixed IP which is 219.94.xx.yy. But unfortunately, I could not browser the homepage through the domain name, aap.com.my.

Please provide me some guidances to solve the above issue.

Thank you very much. Hopefully to hear from you soon.

Regards
Tang Lang


----------

